# csh not working correctly with youtube-dl utility



## BsDjUsTbSd (May 24, 2020)

hello,

when i do `youtube-dl https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pg8GlYeCWuM`
 it works both in bash and csh
but when doing doing `youtube-dl -F https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pg8GlYeCWuM`
 it works in bash BUT NOT in csh and i don't have any clue why
i haven't even modified by csh if that's what you were going to ask
either way i would like someone to try this aswell (with other a link of your choice) and let me know if it works so i can see if it is just me


----------



## Alain De Vos (May 24, 2020)

Could you post your commands in a  forum CODE  /CODE block ?


----------



## George (May 24, 2020)

Use quotes. `youtube-dl -F "youtube link"`.
That's quite a political song you posted there.


----------



## zirias@ (May 24, 2020)

Elazar said:


> That's quite a political song you posted there.


I wouldn't think too much about it. The text itself is just aggressive against clerics, not even against the religion. It was abused by both the national-socialists and the socialists of the GDR, so ... whatever.
Still I don't see a reason to post this video in the context of this question


----------



## BsDjUsTbSd (May 24, 2020)

Elazar said:


> Use quotes. `youtube-dl -F "youtube link"`.
> That's quite a political song you posted there.



Thanks that worked for me.
Also it is a political song but has a good tune


----------



## BsDjUsTbSd (May 24, 2020)

Zirias said:


> I wouldn't think too much about it. The text itself is just aggressive against clerics, not even against the religion. It was abused by both the national-socialists and the socialists of the GDR, so ... whatever.
> Still I don't see a reason to post this video in the context of this question



I posted the video because that was a real link i had copied to my clipboard and thought why not.
Maybe i would get some reactions aswell


----------

